# Where do you fit into the fandom?



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Yea I'm sure this thread has been done many times over but oh well (actually, I do remember there being a similar thread..but I think it died)

But basically, where exactly do you fit into the fandom? And has it changed since you first joined? 

I realize not everyone here is a full blown furry, or furry at all, but even still, they fit somewhere into the fandom (mostly enthusiasts or supporters)

Poll added, have at it guys

***UPDATE**
*So I made a basic definition of each of the sections. Tell me if there's anything I need to change 

* Forum goer*: The person participates actively in forums such as this one (duh, obviously) along with many other furry or even non-furry sites
*Artist*: This includes traditional/digital artists, writers, musicians, etc. basically anything defined as performing arts
*Art Enthusiasts*: The people who critique others, watch lots of artists, etc. and maybe draw a little themselves, but are more into looking at others
*Hobbyist*: Furry is a hobby, everyone knows it. Hobbyists normally have a fursona to identify themselves in the fandom, but don't take it much farther than maybe acting in character online and occasionally off or the occasional fursuit outing and maybe a few conventions a year
*Lifestylist*: Taking furry to the next level. Regular outings and going to conventions regularly. Acting as your fursona even in everyday situations. Furry, is a way of life
*Fetishist*: Doesn't just include yiff, but yiff, BDSM, vore, guro, etc. 
*New to the fandom, too early to know*: Because this poll is essentially, "at the time of" if you're just coming in, you probably don't have what you are in mind
*Other*: Explain, if it doesn't fit in any other category. 

These definitions are subject to change as new information comes in


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

I'm the furriest furry to ever be a furry. EVER.

/I also fit the role of 'overinflated ego blowhard'.


----------



## Riyeko (May 16, 2010)

Im a Mom.
I dunno where that puts me.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Im a Mom.
> I dunno where that puts me.



With cubs?

*flees*


----------



## Karimah (May 16, 2010)

I'm a full blown furry (unless that includes bestiality or what-have-you) and I love every bit of it. Making art, viewing art, fursuits, and so on :3. It has drastically changed since I first joined.

When I first joined I thought the prospect of yiff was horrendously disgusting, now I just accept it. Like the crazed uncle that no one wants around <.<. And I thought fursuits were stupid and weird, now I can't wait to make my own.

This fandom changes people in all sorts of ways.

Now if you get into how this _forum_ changes people...that's a whole 'nother story entirely...


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

(Clean) Artist, and FAF regular. Hasn't really changed much since I first joined. The only other furry related site I'm a member of is Transfur, but I don't really go on there much.


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> With cubs?
> 
> *flees*


*tackles and pins down* Oh no, you're watching this. >:]

...

I'm the normal one. I fit all corners of the fandom...maybe.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Im a Mom.
> I dunno where that puts me.


A parent furry



Karimah said:


> I'm a full blown furry (unless that includes bestiality or what-have-you) and I love every bit of it. Making art, viewing art, fursuits, and so on :3. It has drastically changed since I first joined.
> 
> When I first joined I thought the prospect of yiff was horrendously disgusting, now I just accept it. Like the crazed uncle that no one wants around <.<. And I thought fursuits were stupid and weird, now I can't wait to make my own.
> 
> ...


Bestiality and zoophilia don't count

I wouldn't say I'm a full blown furry just yet

When I joined two years ago, I really didn't put much thought into it
My fursona and I were complete opposites of each other and I wasn't really into it

Fast forward and look at me now

and yes, FAF changes people in the strangest ways

Where I fit, still finding my niche

Right now, I'm still a hobbyist and artist I'd say


----------



## Xipoid (May 16, 2010)

That sort of thing is best relayed by someone who is not me.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I'm the furriest furry to ever be a furry. EVER.


Lies! No one is more of a furry than me!


Pretty much multi-media artist, trying to get better at making fursuits, possibly starting a business doing them, once I get my degree I plan on moving to dallas and be more active in the community offline, well you get the idea.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 16, 2010)

I'm not a full-blown furry.  I don't yiff or rp and I'm not big on the fursona concept.  I just admire sfw art.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 16, 2010)

Artist and some socialization.  Not much RL stuff, not into suits or whatever; its a hobby/creative outlet.

If I didn't start drawing again I probably wouldn't even be here.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm. FAF regular and I like the 'art'.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

As far as I know, I'm the only furry in my area, I could be wrong though

Maybe I should make another thread on how FAF has changed its users..(I'm on a thread binge)


----------



## Tabasco (May 16, 2010)

I prefer animal characters over human ones in literature, games, etc. So, I dunno.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (May 16, 2010)

Ive surpassed Furry.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Ive surpassed Furry.



You've become fuzzy?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Needs a poll.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Needs a poll.


I'll get on it


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll get on it



I love you Willow.


----------



## Oovie (May 16, 2010)

This is likely something I'll always keep to the Internet and the imagination. I don't ever see this creeping into real life.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

I don't really know. I'm just kinda here.


----------



## Tally (May 16, 2010)

I fit on the forums. =)


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Meh i haven't gone to cons or dressed up but i like to draw, roleplay and visit furry sites, i may get into it later but now im a college geek who just jumped into this fandom, met some cool people and started finding my niche


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 16, 2010)

A lovely area all to myself, I am the official trap to some people, the official mime to others.
I am not sure where I fit, maybe in with the jailbait.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> A lovely area all to myself, I am the official trap to some people, the official mime to others.
> I am not sure where I fit, maybe in with the jailbait.


I wouldn't consider you jailbait..but what do I know, I'm jailbait myself apparently


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Hobbyist, Forum goer, I like the art (well, some of it) and professional Fox.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

This thread has been done to death, you new moderators need to get to work.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This thread has been done to death, you new moderators need to get to work.


What happened to the one that was stickied?


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What happened to the one that was stickied?



If someone can point me in the direction, I'll take a looksee.

While the thread topic may have been done to death, I don't see a thread on the topic that can currently be posted in that would be necro.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> If someone can point me in the direction, I'll take a looksee.
> 
> While the thread topic may have been done to death, I don't see a thread on the topic that can currently be posted in that would be necro.


Neither could I but I'm too lazy to look, I've only seen this thread one other time, but it's been like, deleted or locked or something

Ok I just looked up similar threads, and as far as I could see, this topic doesn't exist


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What happened to the one that was stickied?


I didn't notice that when I made that post, so I guess I'll let it slide this time. Someone just sticky this please.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

This is an easy answer for me.

Oh wait...this is the Den. No required thinking here, no sir!


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I didn't notice that when I made that post, so I guess I'll let it slide this time. Someone just sticky this please.


How do you request something to be stickied?


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How do you request something to be stickied?



Generally, I think mods who are paying attention would decide or not. Other than that, poke them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Other than that, poke them.



I thought PMing would have been good enough but if you want it like that, baby...


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Generally, I think mods who are paying attention would decide or not. Other than that, poke them.


I couldn't think to bother you guys ._.

Do subgroups count as lifestyles?


----------



## Kiva (May 16, 2010)

I'm with the clean art, for some reason I'm feeling myself becoming asexual, I dunno why. So the dirty st00f that pops up just bores me.


----------



## LeoTen (May 16, 2010)

I'm mostly an art enthusiast.  I usually commission and request art, and favorite and compliment other artist's works.

That's about it...for now at least. :3


----------



## Don (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't really know. I'm just kinda here.



Agreed. I just lurk on these forums and occasionally read some stories or look at some art on FA.


----------



## Luca (May 17, 2010)

I like anthro art and I like the forums. Some day I might fursuiting a hobby.


----------



## Winter (May 17, 2010)

I've ticked 'other', but I wish there had been a choice for 'writer'.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

Winter said:


> I've ticked 'other', but I wish there had been a choice for 'writer'.



I think that falls into the art category.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2010)

"TROLLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOL" needs to be an option.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 17, 2010)

For me i would say, forum goer, and hobbyist.
I do really enjoy the are as well, tho I cant draw.

Only way i would make it a lifestyle is if it was common, which I doubt will happen.
Starting to become a Con goer too.
Maybe some fetish thrown in.


----------



## Riley (May 17, 2010)

FAF poster
clean artist
general hobbyist, I suppose - I have a 'sona but it's not anything more than 'me but as this freaky otter thing'


I guess.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 17, 2010)

Forum goer, artist, art enthusiast, lifestyler.


----------



## Sarcusa (May 17, 2010)

Artist I suppose but I don't actually have anything to upload ._. Maybe I'll make more time for drawing since I've gotten into the forums. My interest in the fandom has started to increase since last year (due to the con) but I would love to fursuit =3 (If I could afford it ;_; )

Hmm, for the polls, I was expecting artist to be the winner =0



Summercat said:


> You've become fuzzy?



I thought it'd go into bestiality after furry XP (Of course that's not what he meant)



TashkentFox said:


> Hobbyist, Forum goer, I like the art (well, some of it) and professional Fox.


Professional fox...? ._.;


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 17, 2010)

FAF goer, hobbyist,(clean and some mature) artist, art enthusiast, and that's about it for me really.


----------



## furvien (May 17, 2010)

im teh nu guy!!!!!!!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> Professional fox...? ._.;



Sly, cunning and carnivorous.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 17, 2010)

"I am not an animal, I just play one online"

Where's that picture of furry types?... 







When I started in the fandom I was the top right guy... "I like anime catgirls".
Now I'm "I'm here for the porn", "I'm a pervert and I needed somewhere to go", and "I LIEK 2 TALK WIFF PPL ON TEH NET"

For me it's a hobby, for porn, for alter-egos, for roleplay characters, a way to hang out with people of similar interests. I occasionally go to cons. I buy or commission art here or there. I don't own a suit and don't have plans for one. I don't think of myself as otherkin or an animal in a human body.

It's pretty casual for me.


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 18, 2010)

art enthusiast, but i dont think im really fitting on anything else


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2010)

Forum goer.


----------



## Sarcusa (May 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sly, cunning and carnivorous.



Ah yes of course, couldn't have been anything else <_<;;



CrazyLee said:


> "I am not an animal, I just play one online"
> 
> Where's that picture of furry types?...
> 
> ...



Oh oh, that's real neat, should be on the front page XP I'd be "Here for the art", "Here for the porn" and the "I liek 2 talk wif ppl on teh net" (That'd be a forum goer I guess =0)

....oh and I really REALLY hate anime cat girls +_+ (Especially anime cat guys)


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

No option for /b/tard gone furry. _What do?_


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 18, 2010)

i dont really know what i am...

i love the art and stuff *cute > smut* though i cant draw for shit.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

Forum goer, art enthusiast, the web admin lets me mix furry with my hobby and career.


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2010)

artist and forumgoer, of course. and fetishist.


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Im here to lol @ all of you.


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

Hobbyist and art enthusiast.


----------



## Alstor (May 18, 2010)

Forum goer and hobbyist. I also have one fetish, but you'll never know it. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Totally a non furry forum goer and art maker.


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im here to lol @ all of you.



He's also ascared of the gay ones.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Totally a non furry forum goer and art maker.



Its too late for you Haxx, we all know you secretly dance around in afox outfit stashed in your closet, your one of us bro.


----------



## Lasair (May 20, 2010)

Art enthusiast, even though I myself cant draw a damn thing, and Forum-goer.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

I guess I'm too new to really know. I've only been a furry for about a month, and so far all I have is a Fursona... 
I do know that I wont be participating in Yiff, and I haven't tried Fursuiting yet, so I dont know how much of a furry that makes me. 
I really like Furry art, but I stink at drawing, which is one reason I dont have an Avatar yet (don't know if I can use a photobucket pic or not).
So Put me where you will, I just voted too early to know.


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

I'm not too certain where I'd fit (if I even do) but, since I draw I picked 'artist'. Seems close enough.


----------



## Bobskunk (May 22, 2010)

i fit wherever my boner does

hth


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I'm here for the friends, pain, insanity, and friction.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 23, 2010)

Forum goer, artist, art enthusiast, fetishist and other.


----------



## Karn (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a full furry. Voted on everything except for "I'm new"-thing.
I'm on some forums, I do some art, I collect art, I do everything which is meant to be furry, I've clothes from Online-furry-shops (PAWSOCKS!), I love paws
and
with other is meant some special minds about wolves. Something personal and not what everyone understands.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 2, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Its too late for you Haxx, we all know you secretly dance around in afox outfit stashed in your closet, your one of us bro.


...wait, you've been into my closet? You didn't see anything else, did you??


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Still Furry Fandom Artist is a title I'll Hold Proudly


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 4, 2010)

This is alot better than the old thread, and the poll options are a major improvement.
I went with the top option.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm the guy who likes to provoke people with dirty sex talk.


----------



## JATSwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

to answer the question.

I really don't know where I fit yet. Which is sad since I have been around for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

Forum moderator, furry hobbyist, furry artist.

I'm so boring.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2010)

forum goer, artist, art enthusiast, hobbyist, lifestylier, fursuiter(not that good yet), etc etc.......
.....
Apparently I'll never be able to leave this fandom.


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 4, 2010)

You should have put writer as an option as well.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> You should have put writer as an option as well.



Writing is an art form.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> You should have put writer as an option as well.


I think mods can edit polls, if I'm not mistaken



Ratte said:


> Writing is an art form.


But true enough..


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

furry from the age of 6 (just didn't know it) furries 4 ever man!


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

I liek teh f0rumz.
I also liek teh pr0nz.


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I'm a writer. 

Btw, why was Fuzzy Alien banned?


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Well I'm a writer.
> 
> Btw, why was Fuzzy Alien banned?


Writer's would go under artists

And it's a long, long story


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Writer's would go under artists
> 
> And it's a long, long story



Ok. I voted.

Hmmm.....


----------



## cpam (Jun 7, 2010)

Nowadays I tend to feel like the lifelong Liberal who woke up one day and discovered that he had become a Conservative.  Not because he had changed his position on anything, but because everybody else shifted so far in the opposite direction that his position was now deemed Conservative by the other Liberals.  (And still too Liberal for the Conservatives; a guy just can't win.)

I still engage in some furry activities, but stay 'way off on the fringes for the most parts these days.  Not because _my _position has changed...


----------



## Darkest1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still too new to know where I fit. I usually carve my own path, so I may never "fit" as some people do. Both a blessing and a curse at times


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2010)

The NoBody


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 7, 2010)

All I do is draw hentai, so I guess I wouldnt declare myself furry


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated the first post


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Aspiring Artist (Clean art), forum goer, art enthusiast and to a lesser extent a fetishist. 
I just wish I could draw better D:


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 9, 2010)

Artist, forum/site goer, and.. *gasp!* lifestyler.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Im literally all of them except new...Ill try percentages out of 100( Ill try to be AS HONEST as possible)
fetishist: 25%
artist(writer):25%
lifestyler:25%
art enthusiast: 25%

Now that being said, am I a complete slut that cant control his urges? No. I just have no moral issues indulging in my desires. And eh, Im actually pretty cutesy as a furry, like If you came up to me and told me you're a furry, Id probably go '<3' And hug and be all bouncey and talk to you all day.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I'm an artist...specifically cartoonist/pokemon artist.
I'm a pokeporno furry-freak. So I kinda go in the other and I also have a bunch of fetishes.>W< Specifically beasts with claws...like weavile.*drools*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 10, 2010)

All of the above.

EDIT: Didn't notice it was multiple choice...


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm here for the art *cough*, learning how to draw, the community, and to fit in. So far it's been good, I've met new people and not run into any creepy rapists yet... :3


----------



## Delta (Jun 10, 2010)

You will find yourself yet, young grasshopper.

By the way, San Diego bby.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm the leecher who doesn't give anything back to the community and denies the fact I probably am a full blown furry.


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess I'm somewhere between a hobbyist, an art enthusiast and a fetishist. Would be more into the fandom if I had more money for cons, commissions and a suit. Most of my desktop art is furry, and almost ALL of my porn is furry in some sense.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess I'd be a fetishist, since that's the only reason I signed up on FA so I could keep a folder of all my turn-ons.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

I checked everything cause I'm adorable


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 12, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> I guess I'm somewhere between a hobbyist, an art enthusiast and a fetishist. Would be more into the fandom if I had more money for cons, commissions and a suit.



this

if I had the money, i would have been to cons and had my own suit as well :3


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I'm between the Hobbiest and Art Enthusiasts, I never been to a convention nor fur suited, if I had the money and the time I'd like to go to a convention or even try fur suiting, I draw a bit but hardly any to be reconized and I do like to look at others art,


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a furry

i like the art, being a furry, and the porn

woohoo


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

Not to be a square but what would be considered lifestylist? Is that like wear a fursuit to sleep and climb trees and eat bunnies.. like, not in the same order or anything just.. wondering lol
OP durr


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 12, 2010)

I assume lifestylist is accepting Furry as a way of life (ya know like a religion or cult)


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Not to be a square but what would be considered lifestylist? Is that like wear a fursuit to sleep and climb trees and eat bunnies.. like, not in the same order or anything just.. wondering lol


 Read the first post

I forgot to add in spiritualist to the poll


----------



## Convel (Jun 13, 2010)

i'm really new to this, about 2 months ago it dawned on me i was a furry too, so i ended up here some how, i'm kind of stumbling around in the dark trying to find my way if that makes sense.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Well....I don't know where i fit into the fandom so i chose other. I'm kinda a lover of Malamutes, huskies, and wolves. I've been spending time with my alaskan malamute for the past 3 years that i don't practice some of the music scores our conductor gives us anymore. :3


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2010)

Artist, Art enthusiast, Hobbyist & Fetishist

I'm a guy who love cartoon girls in general (anime or animal it doesn't matter to me as long the drawing is sexy in my eyes).

A toonophile if you ask me.

My lifestyle is based on rationality & business and nothing to do with the furry fandom tho.


----------



## NobleAmberDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Art enthusiast (wish I was an Artist), Fetishist, Hobbyish, and an Other.

I'm kind of halfway to an Otherkin, since I believe my dragon fursona (does it count if there's no fur?...) is spiritually embedded/unique, but I think of it more of a 'spirit animal' than my own soul being draconic. I definitely act in my dragon fursona a lot...


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I picked a lot.  Let's see here.  Fetishist, Lifestylist_, _Hobbyist, Artist, Art enthusiast, and lastly, a forum goer (Duh, right?) ^_^ *Wags tail*


----------



## Mangasama (Jun 15, 2010)

Comics creator.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Forum goer (Duh),Art Enthusiast, I love the art :3.  And Hobbyist you could say, mainly spend time talking to other furs.  Well recently, i've only been looking at the arts. Can't really maintain a conversation with fur friends now D:, maybe i got shy again.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Just lurked around for a year or so, but didn't really start participating in the fandom until recently..
I'd say I'm still a forum-goer along with a bit of fetishist, as I'm not creative enough to draw anything and I'm not devoted enough to go to cons or fursuit (or do whatever a "lifestylist" does)
Of course, I only got into the community itself recently, so I guess I'm "too early to know".


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 25, 2010)

I suppose, I go into the artist group. I draw most of my anthro characters but I never made a fursuit. fursuits scare the crap out of me. XD


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Artist. I'm trying to write my own graphic Novel.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I join the fandom to improve my artistic skills and also to make some friends along the way. I think it been over two since I joinned the furry fold and I grown to love making furry stuff.


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

I am certainly a Lifestyler.


----------



## Sluggy (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, I'm not even sure. I mean, I like pretty much all parts of furry-ness, but it's not like it consumes every fiber of my being. I guess I'm a Hobbyist.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

Artitst. Non-Furry. In fact. I'm not even sure why I'm here to be honest. XD I draw humans with bestial features, not furry, but who knows, people change.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm from a parallel universe, and I'm a hobbyist and picking up art again when I pick out a tablet.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

i would like to be a writer someday soon. i need to put something down so i can figure out if i really would like to be or not im sure its harder than it seems


----------



## Fauxglove (Jul 5, 2010)

Artist, hobbyist and fetishist.
I don't participate in the fandom as much as I'd like to, but unfortunately, i've got more important things on my mind most of the time.  =/

For those of you flagging Other as parent-furs:  I'd like to nominate the official title "Corrupter of Future Generations". >=3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Let's see...

I'm an artist and art enthusiast first. I got into this fandom really because of the art and creative side of it. 

I'm more of a life-styler than a hobbyist. But, truth be told, I don't go to conventions a lot. I've actually only been to one. But I'd love to attend every single one if I could.
But, when I talk with people, I tend to have 'furry habits'. Like saying 'mew' and 'mrow', and wiggling my butt when I get excited. XP
I have hung around so many other furs and lived with a number the past few years, so I don't catch myself in public a lot. But I never seem to get looks or questions. (Save for why I say 'mew mew' as a sigh or pause.)
Really though, I say life-styler because art is such a part of my life, and I really only draw furry art right now.

Um, I think that's everything there is to say. xD


----------



## Glitch (Jul 5, 2010)

Forum Goer, Artist, Art Enthusiast, Hobbyist, Fetishist.

Don't really have the energy to say much more.
Damn, I'm tired.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 5, 2010)

Forum Goer and Lifestylist

However I think that the definition of lifestylist given in the OP is a bit unfair. I go to conventions and meets semi-regularly but I don't act like my fursona in everyday life and I don't believe that furry is a way of life. I didn't choose other because lifestylist is too close to what I do. Sure I'll go out and wear a furry t-shirt but is that any different than a trekkie going out and wearing a Star Trek shirt? And the same goes for conventions too.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to have to label myself as art Enthusiast and artist somewhat thats really all i mainly circle around.


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

a hobbyist for now, i would actually like to make a lifestyle out of it if could find other people to do it with.


----------



## Zion (Jul 10, 2010)

I fit in as an artist. I just draw and collect art


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

I mostly lurk around websites reading about the fandom. I look at art. I chat with a few furries online. So hobbyist I guess. I didn't really identify with furries until recently though I had many, many interests in the fandom, anthro animals, and so on. Mostly because I didn't really interact with furries really. Didn't feel like a part of it. Still don't really.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

I am an artist, forum goer and hobbyist.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

jjusut a internetewr person, i wiis h i had the balls to be a lifestyler butt i dont ;((


somi day mayybe ill be a better furrry, its hard you kno sometmes to be a goood furry, i wish i had one life one love to live, but i hav too maany livess to live, you know? somethings got to give

its like, one life one love to live and somethins got to give

so lets get it


as much as i wannt to believe, 
i dont
as much as ii want to be freee,
i wont'

still choke on ur your songs,

you wrote them and i just sing aloong

i love you furry

some day


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd consider myself a Tier 3 furry  Of course in a 5 Tier system... Lets see if I can't describe all 5 teirs:

Tier 1 - Disney Enthusiasts/Generation -> You've watched Lion King/Balto/Tarzan a million and a half times and feel like you associate with them.

Tier 2 - Art Enthusiast - Masterfully accepting of most genres of art and probably browsing FA for the rich artistic culture that's here (the pronz may be to your liking as well)

Tier 3 - Self-Proclaimed Artist and/or Fursuiter -> You've written/drawn/composed furry themed artwork and/or pronz for the enjoyment of your fellow furry. And/or you've been to at least one convention with a smexy fursuit of your choice.

Tier 4 - Mildly Obsessive Furry - You've gone the next step and probably ended up in a fur-pile and/or have scared people intentionally by the use of furry memorabilia/terminology.

Tier 5 - ANTHRO RIGHTS! - You're waiting for the day when gene splicing can turn you into a full-blown furry. You're less than 100% human at this time if any...


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm /mostly/ an art enthusiast, but it kinda stretches to fetishist and life stylist/hobbyist.


----------



## YuSe (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm sorta new-ish but i love the idea. =^^=  i draw things that relate to this.
i dont think this will ever be a real-life thing though


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

artist and fetishist cause i gots to hev my yiffs


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a recovering furry.  I just relapsed after 5 month of being clean.


----------



## Ulfstan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hobbyist/Forum-Goer. I can't imagine furry ever taking up my entire life, but one meets a LOT of interesting people around here.


----------



## bigjon (Jul 22, 2010)

Art Enthusiast/ Hobbyist. I'm a great big bear of a man IRL (yes, I even growl when I'm very upset, complete with the lip thing). It just fits me well.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 22, 2010)

Aspiring artist i guess, i just put new, its to early to tell.

:>


----------



## Villefort (Jul 25, 2010)

Forum goer and art enthusiast.

Hopefully I'll be getting a tablet in the next few days, so I could be under artist as well ^_^


----------



## Stizaar (Jul 25, 2010)

Mostly a fetishist. You know. The kind that gives the rest of you guys a bad name. Not a hobbyist, but trying to branch out a little more into the forums. Aspiring Artist, but ultimately too lazy to practice. and finish art.


----------



## roack16 (Jul 28, 2010)

Artist and some lifestyler... specially trying to make others gasp when talk to me


----------



## Aprice (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess I'm under artist.
But I've been drifting out of the fandumb, and as such my characters are becoming more humanlike as I draw them.


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

Aprice said:


> I guess I'm under artist.
> But I've been drifting out of the *fandumb*, and as such my characters are becoming more humanlike as I draw them.


 
Heh. That describes it well.


----------



## Zanzawolf (Jul 31, 2010)

Mainly a lover of art and producer of it. I have a fursona and rp as them every so often. Kind of tempted in the future of getting a partial suit to have for cons but still feel kind of awkward about the idea ^^;. Lastly somewhat a fetishist but I won't go into that.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 31, 2010)

artist and furry hater :3 
it's how i roll <3


----------



## JVW (Aug 1, 2010)

Artist.

I just love to draw comics. It isn't about the furriness for me, but about the tooniness. I don't care if its a cat, elf, or green alien I can dig it.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Furry/mainstream music producer, I sometimes write rhymes with animal humor.


----------



## kitsune no kami (Aug 1, 2010)

I am just here deal with it


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 1, 2010)

Forumgoer/Hobbyist/Art Enthusiast/Fetishist.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

where do the dolphins fit in? oh wait, nowhere I forgot >:I


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> where do the dolphins fit in? oh wait, nowhere I forgot >:I


 This isn't about fursonas though.. :/


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> This isn't about fursonas though.. :/


 
my fursona is basically the only thing I associate with this fandom.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> where do the dolphins fit in? oh wait, nowhere I forgot >:I


 
What are you babbling about?


----------



## tesral (Aug 3, 2010)

I write, if the character is furry that is incidental.  I also hang out so really I'm between the two.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm close to being a greymuzzle,i've been in the fandom a long time,and remember sites like SCFA(Yerf) and whatnot. =^-^=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 9, 2010)

Hobbyist.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 12, 2010)

You know to me furries are as colorful as a crayon box and I fit into many different spots. Heck, I was a furry without knowing I was a furry! I love animals. I use to work at animal shelters. I use to love animal plushies when I was younger. I am obsessed with Hello kitty. I can't live without pets. I like to draw animals and have anthropomorphic characters. I like watching cartoons with animals who talk. Cat-dog use to be one of my favorites when I was younger. A lot of these things are average things that people wouldn't say "OMG YOU'RE A FURRY" But I have to say, I know I consider myself one.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2010)

I fit into your mom.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

I kind of see it as a secondary lifestyle. I use my fursona for a music project and also plan on doing normal stuff in public with my local fur friends, such as walking down Main Street for the lulz. That is when I get my fursuit finished though, as of now, I stick to the forums and such.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm pretty much just into the art, although I do have some clothes with furry stuff on them, and I have a few wristcuffs with pawprints I like to wear. I also just bought a necklace from http://www.furaffinity.net/user/firefeathers/ and i can't wait to get it. (I'm plugging her on my own will because she is awesome and makes really neat necklaces)

Although recently I guess I've been a forum-goer too *shrugs*


----------



## Odd (Aug 13, 2010)

I fit right on the couch.


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

Im pretty new to the fandom, i have no art skills i have some skills as a writer, but right now i kinda just am a art whore.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm new to the forums, so not much to say about that. However, me and my Boy Friend sometimes like to RP our fursonas, ether at his/my house, or on a Garry's Mod server.

And also (To My Knowledge, and Excluding my Boy Friend) I'm the only furry lover in my town and school.


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Now, I know I'm new.. but I guess I've been in the domain of the fan-ness for a few years now. Just being a lurker and whatnot. 

To me, I see furries and the fandom to be so colourful and imaginative, and happy and welcoming. I know I've got like.. 7 posts so far(When typing this. >->), but I'd like to describe myself as a forum-goer, and an art enthusiast.
I'm no artist, although I fiddle with photoshop now and then, but other than that, I love looking at other people's art, cursing them for their epic skills, and then telling them that it's good. 


Anddddd.. I will admit that.. my certain.. tastes(Fetish is such an ugly word. To my ear, it makes everything sound dirty and undesirable.) do get tapped in this area. But I think it's nice to create a bigger world for yourself and what you like. ^-^


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I'd fit to be an artist. Even though I knew I should look more into forums, I don't feel like it every time. And I'm kind of a lazy bean x'''D


----------



## Razu-Kai (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess im an artist and a hobbyist. I enjoy writing , drawing,  rp ing with friends and the like.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

I am what regulates the number of furries, someone has to kill the bastards


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Art + Fetish.


----------



## Pandio (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm kinda... a mix of how I fit in.
At one point I would like to be known as the guy who makes you laugh. I'm an artist on another forum I go to, and I plan to stay one on this one to. I'm not completely new to the fandom, I just never... well did the whole furry thing I guess. Recently I got into it, so I guess you could call me new, but I fit in pretty well imo. I'm not a super hardcore furry like fursuits, but I think the whole idea of re-inventing yourself through animals (atleast that's how I see fursonas) is just good to see who you really are.


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2010)

For me,

Forum-goer
Art Enthusiast
Hobbyist


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm actually 2-3 of the different options:

*Partial Forum goer.*  I actively participate in these forums and search for other furry related or art related forums.

*Artist:* Been drawing for a LONG time.

*Hobbyist:*  I plan to own my own fursuit, I go to conventions, and at times (but rarely), I'll attend a furmeet.  I don't act out my character online; however, but I do love fursuiting, conventions, actively participating in a community I like, and I have my own fursona.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to be interested in the porn. Since I gave up furry porn, and all porn altogether, I needed to find an interest in something else.

I immediately took fascination with the badass anthros... more specifically, the futuristic ones, post-apocalyptic ones, and military ones.

I went from Alvin-Earthworm and AngletheCatgirl to JayAxer and Strype. And personally, I fucking love this transition. This new type of art not only gives me some sort of adrenaline rush, but it makes me happy.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the porn, I like the people, I like the idea of being an anthropomorphic animal, and living in an anthropomorphic animal filled world. 

Is something wrong with me?


----------



## Sora-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Forumer, artist, art enthusiast, and hobbyist.

I don't view furry as ~*A WAY OF LIFE*~ It's a silly hobby with silly creatures. And I like silly creatures.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

idk personally its alot of those things, although ive never been one to fursuit, i have tagged along with a few friends to  confurence and they were suiting

we had a BLAST.

but i really just live it u know, i grew up in real life and i only recently got a computer. school kinda forces me to be not so outgoing about being a furry, but i really think of it as a lifestyle.

its kinda just who i am.


----------



## Kureno (Sep 15, 2010)

I tend ta act like my fursona if I'm not thinking about what I'm doin', but otherwise probably just a forum goer/Hobbyist.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I'd basically consider myself an artist as well as a hobbyist.
As far as art goes, I'm trying to get better at traditional drawing, but so far things really don't seem to be evolving much. However, I do like to look at the art of others. I also delve into writing my fursona into situations that seem like cheesy 80 action movies or Cyberpunk adventures.

As far as the hobbyist side goes, I plan on getting a suit in the near future, and I've been to some cons. There really isn't much else to say though.


----------



## LeD (Sep 25, 2010)

Hobbyst and Art enthusiast, but I don't have fursuit yet.


----------



## Branch (Sep 25, 2010)

if the fandom were a couch, i'd be tucked in that weird side-pocket that mysteriously collects assorted hard candy and bread crumbs.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 25, 2010)

Branch said:


> if the fandom were a couch, i'd be tucked in that weird side-pocket that mysteriously collects assorted hard candy and bread crumbs.


 
That place is taken by yours truly.

Here's a hairy Jolly Rancher for your troubles though.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm very involved with the fandom, past having a fursona and talking to mainly furries, I don't do much else.

I'm just the regular forum goer I guess.


----------



## Branch (Sep 25, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That place is taken by yours truly.
> 
> Here's a hairy Jolly Rancher for your troubles though.


oh sweet. and fuzzy too. i'll see if i can't find a Werther's in here somewhere in return.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 25, 2010)

Branch said:


> oh sweet. and fuzzy too. i'll see if i can't find a Werther's in here somewhere in return.



I found a Lay's potato chip. Unfortunately, it's just one. And we all know how many of them nobody can eat.


----------



## Nickinburg (Sep 27, 2010)

_You could definitely lump me in with the artists/art enthusiasts. Maybe just a smidge of hobbyist too I suppose. I just spend my time drawing ^^_


----------



## Rufus1990 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the selection of choices youcan chose . my self I love furry as a hobby . I have always loved the art im always trying to draw and with here I can learn from the best . havent dressed up yet but will sometime hehe.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

I`m here for the sex violence and alchohol


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 7, 2010)

Kind of new. Although truly I would fit in the Artist and forum goer section. If the option for animation was there, that would be #1 for me.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Kind of new. Although truly I would fit in the Artist and forum goer section. If the option for animation was there, that would be #1 for me.


 Animations=art


----------



## Starsong (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I am new to the fandom, but I can see myself becoming a lifestylist =3


----------



## Pwnsausages (Oct 14, 2010)

Forum goer definitely. I like the art too, some of the art on here is just AMAZING. Don't know about conventions yet though, might be a bit much...


----------



## Bir (Oct 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I found a Lay's potato chip. Unfortunately, it's just one. And we all know how many of them nobody can eat.


 
Lay's is my favorite kind of potato chip. 


And I fit into the artist/suit-maker/forumgoer section.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

Art enthusiast/hobbiest/forum goer, for the most part. 
I doodle sometimes though, but not regularly enough to consider myself an artist in the fandom.


----------



## DeitySephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, i'm kinda new to the fandom, really.  But so far, i REALLY like how the art is done.  I've always loved animals anyways, so this is kind of cool.  I wouldn't go so far to say that I have a fursona or have a fursuit, but i do love to mingle with people, and so far, i really like everything that i've seen.  I could also consider myself a forum goer.  I do visit at minimum 3 forums regularly.  But yea.  As far as i can tell, this will be a new and interesting experience for me.  ^_^


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm new to the fandom so to soon to say, I have tried to create art (digital) but most of it fails... Maybe I'll just keep getting better the more I do...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I like furryism for the fursonas. I just love how they can be your avatar over the internet and a reflection of the "animal inside".

I wouldn't call myself a fursuiter, but I painted my face and hands and wore a foxtail to a recent halloween party.

Someday I plan to create an animated video blog, one to do things like review films, games, give my opinion on certain events, or just treat it like my diary.


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Nov 3, 2010)

Cinematographer, just have to get this plane off the ground first :/


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a cross between forum fan, and viewing and wanting to post artwork.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm primarily an artist (mostly writing, along with music and some drawing) and I try to find time to look up and comment on other people's artwork, especially stories. College is hell on free time for reading, though. Considering that my start in the fandom came through the Bad Dragon forums, I'd say that makes me a forum-goer (XD). I'd also consider myself a hobbyist; furry is a big part of who I am, though I am NOT a furry lifestyler. I consider the fandom more like a community to be a part of, one I enjoy participating in. ^_^

And yeah, I'm into yiff. Been into yiff since before I knew what yiff was. I've been introduced to a number of fetishes that I found myself liking, so there you go (XD).


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 4, 2010)

i put lifestylist, cos i spend most of the day picturing myself as my fursona, or as other anthro creatures. im not an artist, although i really wish i was. (i have no artistic talent)


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

artist.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd say Forum goer with a little artistry thrown in, but not much...


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Hobbyist and Fetishist.


----------



## Demolockte (Nov 20, 2010)

it's kind of a hobby, i'm really into the sexual aspects of it . . .

i lurk the forums too tho


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

Haha! I cant help but think that this little thread is a result of our earlier conversation, madam. (or dame)


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Haha! I cant help but think that this little thread is a result of our earlier conversation, madam. (or dame)


 Check the date, I made this thread months ago. Try again.


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

Art enthusiast. I have a tablet, but right now it's pressure sensitivity's broken.

Heavy fan of Macro/Micro stuff.

Also a Hobbyist, I head out to the Howloween con in my area once in a while to film suits and etc. This year I headed out with my Fox Plushie.


----------



## mr Eko (Nov 21, 2010)

Art enthusiast too. Mostly transformations.

I'm not much of a forum goer, just ocasionally, when i have something to say.


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 24, 2010)

Definitely artist. My involvement is limited to creating a lot of art that can be regarded as anthro, simply because I like the aesthetic of it. Although, appealing to my sense of aesthetic also means it can easily appeal to libido. ^____________^


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 25, 2010)

Forum-goer , and hobbiest furry , and however im still fairly new so who knows, I might even shift to lifestyler


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 28, 2010)

Whoo boy. I do love those multiple choice polls! I selected art enthusiast first, I'd say I have high substance in that regard when it comes to expressing my furry/scalyness, next would be lifestylist, I'd think furry is certainly a lifestyle, and a social identity even. I've got no qualms telling me RL friends that I'm furry, and if I ever could, I would enjoy cons, and maybe even fursuiting. I picked artist as well since I have been practicing at drawing quite a bit, even though I haven't submitted much, I'd say I'm in a transitional period, but I will certainly become an artist soon enough! I can feel it people! And lastly I put forumgoer because, huzzah! what am I doin' here ^.=.~


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

I would like to think I fit under 'artist'. But I don't draw much furry. Some. But not much. So I'm sort of a furry artist I guess.


----------



## Kelvin (Nov 29, 2010)

hmm. I am extremely new... so i picked the new option... i would like to be a lifestylist and get into fursuits and such but i haven't got the balls... haha plus i dont know any other furries...


----------



## CuriousDragon (Nov 29, 2010)

practicly new to the fandom, what would wanting a scale suit change it to


----------



## CuriousDragon (Nov 29, 2010)

Kelvin said:


> hmm. I am extremely new... so i picked the new option... i would like to be a lifestylist and get into fursuits and such but i haven't got the balls... haha plus i dont know any other furries...


 
I'm new as well and wouldn't mind getting a suit but I would rather wait till i leave home and also I don't have skill to make one so I would have to save up for one


----------



## Kelvin (Nov 29, 2010)

yes... same here... haha where in aus do you live?


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 1, 2010)

Forum-goer. Used to come for the furry art but I think that was just a phase. A dark, disturbing phase.


----------



## ockly (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm really too new to even be posting, but thought I would put that I voted for the 'new' option.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Jan 7, 2011)

Artist (Writer), Art Enthusiest, and definite fetishest


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the fandom for the art, and I think the fursonas are neat. I guess I'm pretty tame lol


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm an artist; not the greatest, obviously, but I'm working on it. I'm only a minor in art, for the love of all things buttery and sweet.

I'm one of those furs who like the art, too; not just the porn. I mean I like the artist nudes, the colorful stuff, the REALLY DETAILED pieces, etc. etc.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

I write a little, but I've only posted 2 parts to one story and kinda been just sitting around doddling the urge to write and post more.


----------



## kurousenkou (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a forum goer and art enthusiast, I have difficulty getting images from my mind to paper, my stupid hands can't keep up T-T I'd be a much more open furry if I could find other furs near me.


----------



## Joshi2853 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, ever since I've joined, I've been posting art and I've been having fun with that. Along with making new friends and learning more about the fandom, in which I think has been a fun experience so far. =3


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

I really couldn't put myself into just one category. I consider myself to be a mix between a Hobbyist (Though I have yet to go to on Con. too shy/nervous to go on my own.), Art Enthusiasts, Fetishist,& Forum goer.


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 18, 2011)

I was about to put myself down as "Fetishist", but then I saw the OP's definition. @_@; I don't actively look at pron, especially not for the fetishes I DO have--those are all tame.

Otherwise, total hobbyist. It's an identifier for me, sure, but there's no way I'll be crazy enough to do it as a lifestyle...I hope...And I'm an artist, albeit a bad one. *shrug*


----------



## Leoni (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm an artist when it comes to writing, but I'm an art enthusiast when it comes to other forms of art. I've been mistaken for having a fetish when people read some of the stories that I've written when it comes to anthropomorphism.


----------



## DoNotDelete (Jan 24, 2011)

I am a furry artist, I guess.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a forum goer, art enthusiast, and a hobbyist (although I missed that option when voting).


----------



## LobTiger (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm a satellite in this furry fandom, simply revolving & slowly getting closer or farther from it. Just sort of a bystander, I sort of like it but compared to many not close to being a Fan.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 29, 2011)

I put myself down as lifestyler before I read the description given by the OP. o__o I certainly don't act like my fursona. He's... a _character_. I'm only going to act like Piston purposely if I'm in suit. So I guess I'm a hobbyist?


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

Absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Kira Sher (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm as furry as I can be ^^

I will sometimes wear parts of my costume just for the heck of it...though being a navy fur...they don't tend to like that o.o "Gives the navy a bad image" they say. Bah! They don't know anything. Then again, maybe wearing that tail in front of the command duty officer wasn't a good idea......-whistles-


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 30, 2011)

Based on the definitions given in the first post, I'm a forum goer, an artist, an art enthusiast, and a hobbyist. Huh. It feels like some of those categories could have been combined.


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

Alfeo said:


> Huh. It feels like some of those categories could have been combined.


 They probably could have.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a pretty laid back Hobbyist with alot of fetish on the side. Furry is a casual fun 'pretend game' to me, (and sometimes used as an interesting psycological experiment on my part) and it is also a fetish. The...ah..'fursona in real life' comes out more in the 'fetish' part though. >.>;

*ahem* But, other then that, I'm not really obsessed over it. It's definately handy when trying to connect with people if they happen to be furs as well. It's like how Otaku's connect at cons, or Startrek nerds, or any other kind of hobby. It's fun.

I would LOVE to go to a con someday. That would be awsome.


----------



## Amber_Eyes2u (Jan 31, 2011)

I would fit into fur suiters,artist, and fan... The only time I get into it though is when the red cross needs a bear to teach pre-k -2nd grade. Red Cross own the suite. If I had the money though I'd love to get a suite made so i can entertain kids at parties.


----------



## MaestroKux (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm still pretty new in the fandom but I see myself as a Hobbyist/forum goer. I'll probably attend one con this year if I know must online furs who go. Yes, on sites like twitter and a few IRC clients I do tend to act like my fursona as for fun. IRL, no unless maybe I dress up like my fursona/Wes Borland and I'm around other furs, not to non fur friends.


----------



## Orion928 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, i simply like talking to the people, and while i USED to be a really die-hard furry, i would more or less call meyself a meta-fur.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> Yea I'm sure this thread has been done many times over but oh well (actually, I do remember there being a similar thread..but I think it died)
> 
> But basically, where exactly do you fit into the fandom? And has it changed since you first joined?
> 
> ...



I use to draw for a bit, but I gave it up....I really need to try it again I found it calming. Anyway I go on forums mostly and find this more interactive and fun. 

But I am not always on the forums, I like to browse the website and look at art to just admire it.


----------



## Baree (Feb 1, 2011)

While I have some interest in watching art and do have an OC, by far my main interest is furry animation. Can't get enough of it. So either Hobbyist or Other I suppose.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2011)

in terms of this community im just a forum goer (not a furry) and an art enthusiast.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> in terms of this community im just a forum goer (not a furry) and an art enthusiast.


 
Some people on here would call you a furry just for being on the forums. Which is retarded I know.


----------



## Chaz (Feb 8, 2011)

A bit of fetish here and there, a bit of RP, a good bit of an art enthusiast and very seldom a writer, but I've not really delved so deep into it that I've made it public to anyone offline.


----------



## akikoxkee (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess I fit into Hobbyist? I enjoy "meow"ing and wearing earsand/or a tail and calling myself a Raichu or a kitty or whathaveyou every now and then.
I'm also a little bit of a Fetishist. I'm extremely picky with my art and I prefer stories anyhow.


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 12, 2011)

Meh, just a content provider. Done writing and art since before the genre really had a name. Coined the term, from old SF fandom (FIJADH, FIAWOL) FIJASOI = fandom is just a source of income.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm actually starting to get into doing irl stuff, not sure what that would fall under.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 12, 2011)

HAhaha I don't even know I'm just in this cause my goal in life is to chop a girl thats wearing fox ears and a tail and this is like the best way to accomplish it


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess i'll fit into the art enthusiast mostly, though i have drawn some fan art


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't fit into the fandom.

I am just the worst thing.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2011)

Artist/Art Enthusiast/Fetishist/Lifestylist


----------



## crustone (Feb 17, 2011)

Non furfag forum goer


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking back at my old post and almost being a year not much if any has changed.
All on poll but for artist/lifestylist/definitely not new at all.
The others yeah tho some in a small amount


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 17, 2011)

first four, except i am a newbie artist.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 18, 2011)

Podcaster
Writer
Con chair
Con founder
Furmeet organizer
Forum-goer
Art enthusiast

The list goes on.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am just another forum goer. I go to furmeets infrequently, someday I'm hoping to get my own fursuit.


----------



## Garrus (Feb 18, 2011)

Believe it or not, even after you see my profile on FA, I'm mostly somebody who admires art, I like comissioning for new art and I like input and giving input on my own and other's comissions.
Never been to a con, or meet, don't spend huge amounts of time furry forums socialising as the whole "Im gonna big up because Im on a forum" behaviour annoys me too much/people argue too easily.

I'd say art enthusiast.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 18, 2011)

Too new to know, but I'm hoping to find out while visiting this site.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 19, 2011)

1; budding into 2, but I suck at it; 3; and bordering on 5. /freak

EDIT: How did this thread last so long?


----------



## rain-hatchett (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm usually in my own little corner of solitude. ^.^


----------



## ChaosKingX (Mar 8, 2011)

At the moment, just a forum-goer and art enthusiast. I tried my hand at drawing furry art and it wasn't my thing. Anything past the artwork, I'll pass on.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 8, 2011)

1,2,3,4 -- and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 8, 2011)

Occasional forum-goer, art enthusiast, writer who never shares his work 

But trying to keep away from RL furs and the like (for reasons needed not to be explained). >.>


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a furry artist, likes to draw my fursona with my WOLF goddess (which I have yet to meet), I draw regularly, anything from captions to softcore yiff.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> I'm a furry artist, likes to draw my fursona with* my WOLF goddess (which I have yet to meet),* I draw regularly, anything from captions to softcore yiff.


 What


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What


 
wolf goddess, the anthro she-wolf that appears in my dreams.  I call her my "wolf goddess" because I gave here a mystical background.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> wolf goddess, the anthro she-wolf that appears in my dreams.  I call her my "wolf goddess" because I gave here a mystical background.


Once again.

What.


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> EDIT: How did this thread last so long?


 I has magick powars



SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> wolf goddess, the anthro she-wolf that appears in my dreams.  I call her my "wolf goddess" because I gave here a mystical background.


....what am I reading?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Willow said:


> ....what am I reading?


 The bizarre rantings of a 16 year old furry stereotype.


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The bizarre rantings of a 16 year old furry stereotype.


 That's really nothing new.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Willow said:


> That's really nothing new.


 No ma'am it is not.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No ma'am it is not.


 
Hit the nail on the head H&K, bizarre yes, ramblings yes, but do I mind, no.  I just like to draw to relieve stress of tests, annoying exgirlfriends, and preserving my imagination.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Hit the nail on the head H&K, bizarre yes, ramblings yes, but do I mind, no.  I just like to draw to relieve stress of tests, annoying exgirlfriends, and preserving my imagination.


 There's nothing wrong with creating a "wolf goddess" character (despite that it's pretty cliche). However if you are dreaming of her and mention how you haven't met her _yet_ as if it is possible within our realm of existence, then that's pretty much crossed the "relieving stress and flexing your imagination" line.


----------

